# 200SX S14a



## green_eyed_monster (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi i`m new. My ride is a `99 200SX S14a with just over 40,000 miles on the clock. A lovely shade of dark green(????) with cream leather seats. Current mods include:

Tinted windows
Clear indicator kit for front and front wings
17" O.Z Racing alloys
Apexi induction kit
HKS EVC3 boost controller set at 1.1bar
Apex Performance "cat back" stainless exhaust with 3" bore and 4.5" tail pipe
HKS iridium spark plugs
Alpine CD head unit with 4x JL Audio 6" 2way speakers

Estimated 240hp & 240lbs/ft

Future mods include:

Apex Performance uprated wing-mounted intercooler
HKS FCD overboost raiser
Apex Performance launch control unit

Estimated 270hp & 250lbs/ft

Sorry about the new thread....by the time i figured out how to include pictures, i couldn`t edit my original thread.


----------



## green_eyed_monster (Jan 15, 2006)

*More pics*

Here`s a few more pics of my ride and its mods
































































http://i49.photobucket.com/albums/f263/green_200sx/My Car/DSC00043.jpg


----------



## sire_of_black_eyess (Jan 20, 2006)

The car looks nice, but the pics are huge!!! Anyway, i like the colour. LOL at the instant-coffee-tin exhaust tip though
(sorry, maybe that was harsh  I just have a thing against canons)
The rims are pretty sweet btw, they're not stock, are they?


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice S14, is your turbo custom?


----------

